# Safari Problems



## Mario8672 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have the latest version of Safari and it's very unreliable. It crashes more than any app I have and it's always been for no reason! I could be pressing "Play Video" or loading a page on some website, and it would just crash. And I've also heard of a built-in delay when loading a page...

I know Firefox is out there, but I'd rather have a working Safari.


----------



## lpabildgaard (Feb 26, 2008)

Try 2 Things:
1:Open disktools (programs/utilities/disktool)
choose your harddisk (left column) and repair disk permissions
2:Restart your computer in safemode by restarting while holding down the shift button until the grey apple symbol appears. When the logon window shows (takes app. 5 min) you restart the computer and see if it has worked.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 26, 2008)

Disk Tool was in 10.2, not since 10.3 at least?

Mario, are you in 10.4.11 or 10.5.2?
Do you have any Safari plugins? Including Sogudi, Stand, flash players etc?
Are any other applications crashing?
Open Console (Applications/Utilities) when browsing, and when it crashes it should show what called for the crash (post).
Are the pages that crash it always the same or random? E.g. Yahoo answers tends to still crash Safari...


----------



## Mario8672 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm on 10.5.2. I have a few basic plug ins like Macromedia flash player (but none that you mentioned). And random pages crash. I'll try the console idea.


----------



## muveez@mac.com (Mar 9, 2008)

My Safari also seems to be crashing with inexplicable frequency lately (10 times a day) and I have NEVER had problems with it before.  Regular websites like espn.com has caused safari to crash 100% of the time in the last 4 days (I have even tried accessing the site from different mac computers and have experienced the same problem).  In addition, when I try using the website craigslist.com to post ads my connection keeps timing out - again, I have tried using different internet connections with no luck.  Is there a bug going around?  HELP.


----------



## bmengstrom (Apr 8, 2008)

I Have a ATI X1600 Video Card, I installed a fresh Format of Xp, then installed Safari, all Was Great Until I installed The Driver Update for The Card, Once installed, Safari would just Freeze and Lock up my Whole PC, I have yet to install a older driver, once I do I will let all know results.....


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 8, 2008)

bmengstrom said:


> I Have a ATI X1600 Video Card, I installed a fresh Format of Xp, then installed Safari, all Was Great Until I installed The Driver Update for The Card, Once installed, Safari would just Freeze and Lock up my Whole PC, I have yet to install a older driver, once I do I will let all know results.....



Have you failed to notice that this is a Mac forum?


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 8, 2008)

SGilbert said:


> Have you failed to notice that this is a Mac forum?



While this is a Mac forum, he is asking about an Apple product even if it's running on XP.  I think he deserves some help as well IMO.

Bmengstrom, uninstall Safari completely, reboot, then reinstall it again.  See if this resolves any problems.  Also before you install it, make sure that you delete any remnants of it in the Program Files folder.


----------



## bmengstrom (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah Sorry I didnt reliaze this was a MAC only forum, I just searched and this was one of my choices, Thank You for helping me, I did uninstall Safari, and reinstall, I also Installed a older driver for my Video card, Safari opened up and i navigated through 2 pages, and then it froze up my whole pc again    I have: AMD 3700+ 2.2GHZ
           1 Gig Ram
            1 Tb Storage
            XP MCE 

Anyone with any other Ideas??  I Have just been turned on to Safari, and run it on my laptop and Love it, Now I want it on my desktop 
    Thanks!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 8, 2008)

Does it happen on the same pages?  Does it happen when it's accessing a specific plugin (like Flash) on the page?  how aboiut with Java?  Try uninstalling any plugins you've added, uninstall Safari, reinstall Safari, then reinstall your plugins.


----------



## nick1584 (Sep 28, 2009)

Well from my experience, Safari fails 100% of the time when going to ESPN, Yahoo and when opening an email in GMAIL. However if I'm in iGoogle, I'm able to view my emails and if i disable my plug-ins, java and script all sites are accessible.

I have the latest version of Safari as i have just dl all my updates this past week. 

MacBook Pro 17"


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 28, 2009)

Strange -- none of those sites "fail" running Safari 4.0.3 under Snow Leopard 10.6.1.  I run Safari "naked," meaning I haven't installed any Safari add-ons (Acid Searchm Pith Helmet, etc.) or Input Managers or anything of the sort.

What is "iGoogle?"


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 29, 2009)

Well ATI says to install the driver BEFORE installing the card. What version of OS X are you running?


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 29, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> What is "iGoogle?"



If you have a Google account, you can access your own, personalized version of Google at igoogle.com. Actually quite practical.


----------

